# tunneling and android client



## m_pahlevanzadeh (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a FreeBSD full access. I need to turn Iran Internet Filtering.My server is out of Iran. So I can turn my Internet Filtering. I installed Zebedee in my server and it good work with Linux Desktop,Both have 2.5.3 version, But Android doens't has for this version.

I'm looking for a tunneling for my server and it has Linux desktop client and android client.
You made me happy if you introduce me a tunneling.


----------



## homaei (May 7, 2020)

You will be happier with "shadowsocks-libev", it supports TCP and UDP. also there are clients for Mac, Linux, Win, Android.


----------



## homaei (May 12, 2020)

homaei said:


> You will be happier with "shadowsocks-libev", it supports TCP and UDP. also there are clients for Mac, Linux, Win, Android.



Any time


----------

